# 1998-2002 Town Car Factory Stereo



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

alright ive got a 99 lincoln and i want to add 2 subwoofers and an amp to the factory stereo, the one that has the 8 track. i think its an alpine stereo. ive herd that you have to bypass the factory amp but i dont get what that means. do i have to rewire all the speakers just to add the subwoofers?


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

i just added a inline rca adapter to rear speaker, works and sounds fine.


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

am i still gonna have to keep the factory amp in there or can i remove it?


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

You can remove the factory amp but you'll need to rewire the system.


----------

